

Women in Software Engineering stats - necubi
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AlZH8QBl60oodEJTdFA5TlZOcDJCMU02RkZoSHF5SHc#gid=0

======
necubi
Data comes from here: [https://github.com/triketora/women-in-software-
eng](https://github.com/triketora/women-in-software-eng).

------
sentenza
Wow. 11%. That's abysmal.

I would have expected that from some of those places here in Europe where
female workplace participation in general is low.

But in the US? That is surprising.

------
easp
Dismal.

Btw, is there a way o view this that doesn't require a google login? I'd like
to share it more widely.

------
general_failure
Mozilla has 500 engineers!? wow.

------
mllerustad
This link has been killed from the front page.

Way to go, Hacker News community! >.<

